# Ruffed Grouse displaying



## mn5503 (Apr 21, 2010)

This guy has been drumming and strutting behind my house, looking for a mate, for a while now.


----------



## EricD (Apr 22, 2010)

Excellent images! I have never seen this bird before.......


----------



## Houghwya (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice photos! How where you able to get that close to a Grouse though? Possible trail camera?


----------



## mn5503 (Apr 23, 2010)

Houghwya said:


> Nice photos! How where you able to get that close to a Grouse though? Possible trail camera?



Home made trail camera using a Sony W7. Manual mode shutter speed 1/1000, f2.8 and ISO 400. Took a couple weeks and a lot of repositioning of the cam and Mother Nature to bring the sunrise lighting I was looking for, to get these ones. After several thousand pictures it finally all came together. I wish I had the time to sit and wait in the bushes with my Nikon for all these things to come together but it's just not practical. 

I was wondering when someone was going to figure it out.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, great shots of the 'display'!!! (I wish you'd left a blank line between them, though, as they tend to run together a bit). Love these.


----------



## mn5503 (Apr 23, 2010)

Antarctican said:


> Wow, great shots of the 'display'!!! (I wish you'd left a blank line between them, though, as they tend to run together a bit). Love these.


 

Yes they do.  Spaces added:thumbup:


----------

